
Facebook face recognition error looks awkward ahead of GDPR - Eurongreyjoy
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/23/facebook-face-recognition-error-looks-awkward-ahead-of-gdpr/
======
mtgx
Yeah, another one of these "errors" that always seem to gain Facebook _more_
(rather than less) data. It's so strange how this _keeps happening_ at
Facebook.

~~~
Eurongreyjoy
Yes funny how one of the most innovative companies with some of the most
intelligent employees in the world, keeps making these simple technical
"mistakes" that result in more data being pulled.

